# Champions League 16-17.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 15, 2008)

Barcelona v Sporting CP

16/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.25 4.75 11.00 All Bets (29) 
Chelsea v Bordeaux

16/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.285 4.30 11.00 All Bets (31) 
FC Basel v Shakhtar Donetsk

16/09/2008 19:40 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (29) 
Marseille v Liverpool

16/09/2008 19:40 BST
  2.85 3.00 2.40 All Bets (27) 
PSV Eindhoven v Atletico Madrid

16/09/2008 19:40 BST
  2.50 3.00 2.70 All Bets (27) 
Panathinaikos v Inter Milan

16/09/2008 19:40 BST
  3.60 3.10 2.00 All Bets (30) 
Roma v CFR Cluj

16/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (31) 
Werder Bremen v Anorthosis

16/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (30) 
Celtic v Aalborg BK

17/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.40 3.80 8.00 All Bets (28) 
Dynamo Kiev v Arsenal

17/09/2008 19:40 BST
  4.00 3.20 1.85 All Bets (26) 
Juventus v Zenit Petersburg

17/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (27) 
Lyon v Fiorentina

17/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.85 3.20 4.00 All Bets (26) 
Manchester United v Villarreal

17/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (27) 
Porto v Fenerbahce

17/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.70 3.30 4.75 All Bets (26) 
Real Madrid v BATE Borisov

17/09/2008 19:40 BST
  1.083 7.50 21.00 All Bets (28) 
Steaua Bucuresti v Bayern Munchen

17/09/2008 19:40 BST
  4.20 3.25 1.80 All Bets (27)


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 16, 2008)

I was included in free tournament in Betfair Taikai and since its a tournament where I can only win I bet on all outsiders. Sporting Lisabon and etc. If the world turns around tonight maybe I will win.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 17, 2008)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> I was included in free tournament in Betfair Taikai and since its a tournament where I can only win I bet on all outsiders. Sporting Lisabon and etc. If the world turns around tonight maybe I will win.


Wow, I guessed that Roma will lose and made 46 000 from 5000 
Now I am ranked 4th and very close to number 1.
I have only 1 bet and its going to be Lyon to beat Fiorentina for Day 2.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 20, 2008)

Update: I finished 4th and I won only 10 euro. The prize for 1st was much bigger, but I chose to bet on Lyon who finished 2-2


----------



## peleus (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats here. Sorry to bump this up but when is the next event if I may ask?


----------

